# Gute Seerosen wo kaufen?



## Igel (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.
Meine Frage.Kennt einer von euch eine gute Adresse wo man Seerosen Online bestellen kann.Ich suche eine Seerosenart die schnell wächst und sich gut über die Teichoberfläche ausbreitet.Welche Seerosenarten sind hierfür geignet,es sollten Rote und __ Gelbe Seerosen sein.Die tiefe wo ich sie einsetzen möchte ist 60-75cm tief.Gibt es einen bestimmten Seerosendünger und wo kann ich ihn kaufen? Wer hat Erfahrungen in Sachen Seerosen.
Über Auskünfte und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.
Grüsse Igel


----------



## Thorsten (20. Feb. 2006)

Moin Igel!

kann ich nur Empfehlen!

http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Igel,

wenn Du keine 0815 Seerose möchtest, dann bist Du bei Werner (die von Thorsten genannte HP) an der richtigen Adresse! 
Ich habe dort auch schon 2Seerosen bezogen, eine tropische und eine winterharte. Ich war mit beiden völlig zufrieden!
In seinem Shop findest Du zu jeder Sorte eine Beschreibung und meist auch ein Foto.
Du kannst ihn auch per email anschreiben und Dich beraten lassen. Im Augenblick dürfte in einer Wasserpflanzengärtnerei wohl noch nicht all zuviel los sein. 

Ansonsten soll auch diese Bezugsadresse noch gut sein  
Da kann ich aber nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen!


----------



## karsten. (20. Feb. 2006)

*re*

Werner wird´s mir vergeben ! 

als ich noch Teich ohne Forum hatte ,
hab ich DA gekauft 
http://www.seerosen.de/

und 
war auch sehr zufrieden.


meineseine stehen in mit ,Flies ausgelegten, Wäschekörben 
in Anzuchterde mit Sand und Lavagranulat ,mit Lehm abgedeckt
als Dauerdünger hab ich dem Subtrat Hornspäne beigemischt
nach Gefühl hab ich dann irgendwann mal Düngekegel tief ins Substrat gedrückt 
http://www.zooprofi.de/product_info.php/cPath/4_62/products_id/1408

Andere gehen sicher auch , 

Vorsicht , ganz schnell ist so ein Teich zugewuchert 

inzwischen dünge ich nur noch ökobio :
kleine Beutel aus Haushaltstuch ( die die auch naß noch reißfest sind   )mit selbstgepressten Dungpelletts und Hornspänen ganz tief ins Substrat gedrückt . 

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Igel (20. Feb. 2006)

Hallo.
Danke für eure Tipps.
Werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Grüsse Igel


----------

